

List of Ubuntu Based Linux Distributions and Live Cds - rfreytag
http://www.debianadmin.com/list-of-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions-and-live-cds.html

======
surbas
This is an outdated article from Nov 28th 2006. Also I don't get the hn title.
This article doesn't mention "spyware" at all.

------
TallGuyShort
The root cause of the problem here is that users should never assume that
their distribution is going to protect them. Other systems have remained
closed or become like Ubuntu because that's how they thought they could
deliver the best product to their users. The reason the FSF believes that free
software protects users is that users have the right to view, modify and
redistribute the source code. You also have a responsibility. Don't assume
that because your distribution is on a list that it won't include spyware -
look at the packages, see what they're doing. Be vocal as soon as you see a
trend you don't like. Ubuntu's been headed in this direction for years. Nobody
has time to view the entire distribution, but seriously - put more effort in
than this.

------
Benferhat
Very funny. Vanilla Ubuntu is #1 on the list.

------
meaty
here's the best one which respects the user, works well and is extremely
stable: debian.

------
sdafdasdfasdf
Lubuntu should be listed, not just in a comment.

